# intake silencer?



## Sentrix01 (Mar 18, 2005)

hey i saw from some random site that there is this intake silencer thing that u can easily take out of the 01 SE that will make ur stock intake a little louder. is this true? where exactly is it and what will i need to take it out. is it bad to do this or just a waste of time?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

are you talking about taking off the air box? i don't know of any "silencer." when i first got my car, i removed the stock air box and got a k&n filter, did a short ram intake for a while


----------



## nismoflip6 (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, in my 04 Spec...there was a silencer in the driver's side 
fender- well and I removed it...I could actually hear a difference...
Actually, I did the same to my cousin's '04 STi...now you can hear somewhat of a "blow-off"...


----------



## Sentrix01 (Mar 18, 2005)

so drivers side fender huh? ok thanks but how exactly do u take it off? is it a pain in the ass? thanks so much for the help. also if i were to take off the airbox and put a filter head....what do i do with the diagnotics plug that is plugged into the intake tube?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

its relatively easy. Jack the car up, take off the wheel, fender lining, and lower splash guard. Then it unbolts and pops off from the intake piping. Make sure that you have either a breather or something to protect against water getting in there.

And yes that is a BOV you're hearing on your cousins STi. Most turbo subaru's ( OBDII) come with some sort of stock BOV.


----------

